# Auckland vs Wellington



## Dawnabelle (Nov 11, 2020)

We currently live in Auckland but really don't like it here, we have been here for about six months but have heard so good things about Wellington. What is everyone's views on Auckland when you compare it to Wellington?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

I've lived in Wellington and Tauranga. Also spend a lot of time in Hamilton as I work there. I also wouldn't like to live in Auckland - feel it is too spread out, too manic, too many people and vehicles. Always fine whenever I visit (apart from fighting the traffic) but always glad to get out.
Wellington is fine if you don't mind the wind. It is a really cool little city. Plenty going on, great social scene and cafes/restaurants. Great for kids etc. We just wanted somewhere with a better climate/weather and nicer beaches that you can actually sunbathe on and spend the day on without getting blown all over the shop so we moved to Tauranga. If I had a choice of Wellington or Auckland it would be Wellington every time.


----------

